# Kurzschlussberechnung/Stützerabstand



## Peter (16 März 2006)

Hallo, hat jemand einen Link oder ein kleines Programm wo man Kurzschlussberechnungen von Sammelschienen durchführen kann und weiters auch für die Auslegung der Abstände der Stützen verwenden kann?
danke
Peter


----------



## Adenauer (20 März 2006)

Ich habe letztens in der Schule mal mit Simens Simaris gearbeitet.
Allerdings ist das eher für die gesamte Netzplanung gedacht.
Allerdings legt es auch Sachaltschränke Leitungen etc. aus.


----------



## Unreg (20 März 2006)

Kann einer sowas auch ohne Software hier???
Mal eine kleine Erklärung ???

Gruß

Björn


----------



## Adenauer (20 März 2006)

I= U/R

Die Spannung hast du ja dann nimmt man als R alle Wiederstände also der Leitung  Schienen übergangswiedersände innenwiederstände (Sicherung) zusammen als Reihenschaltung. Sollte man sich aufmalen 

Der Rest ist dann Ohmisches Gesetz.


----------



## Adenauer (20 März 2006)

Gibt es was bestimmtes was du berechnen musst?


----------



## MSB (20 März 2006)

Was bringt mir das ohmsche Gesetz bezogen auf das,
also vor allem den Stützerabstand, der ja auch mit einfliesst?!

Es soll ja ermittelt werden, so kenn ich das zumindest,
für welchen Kurzschlussstrom das Sammelschienensystem ausgelegt ist,
und nicht welcher Kurzschlussstrom Maximal auftreten kann.

Wir verwenden ein Programm von Rittal, PowerPlan, ist natürlich auf das Rittal PLS System abgestimmt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Peter (22 März 2006)

Hallo,
Hier geht es um eine Einspeisung mit 2500A und 50kA Kurzschlussstrom. Die Berechnung wäre für Flexibar 2x63x10x1 vom Leistungsschalter zur Sammelschiene 2x3x100x10mm. Der Abstand zwischen Leistungsschalter und SS beträgt 100cm. Ich hätte gern die Kräfte gewußt, die bei den Flexibar auftreten (zur Auswahl Stützerabstand und Stützertype).
mfg Peter


----------



## Anonymus (23 März 2006)

Hi,

ich glaub mit diesem Beispiel solltest Du ans Ziel kommen.

die Kraft pro Meter Leiterlänge zwischen zwei parallelen Leitern, die ein m voneinander entfernt sind und einen Strom von je 1A führen.

F=µ*I^2*l/(2*PI*r)=1,275*10^-6[Vs/Am]*1^2[A]*1[m]/(2*Pi*1[m])=2*10^-7[VAs/m]=2*10^-7[N]

Beispiel entnommen aus Rechenbuch Elektrotechnik (Europa Lehrmittel).

Gruß Georg


----------



## Peter (23 März 2006)

Danke! Werde mir auch das Buch zulegen.


----------

